# Angeln in Italien(Bericht)



## Fabian14 (15. September 2006)

Hallo liebe Anglerfreunde,

In den Sommerferien war ich für eine Woche am Iseosee zwischen Bergamo Und Brescia beim Angeln.

Der See ist wie ich finde schöner wie der Gardasee und ungefähr so gross wie der Chiemsee(Bayern)!
Der Lago d´Iseo ist mit folgen Fischarten besetzt:
Forelle(trotta),Schleie(Tinca),Karpfen(Carpa),Barsch(pesce Persico),sehr schöne Renken und vielen weiteren Fischarten.
Leider kommt der Hecht(Luccio)nur im Naturschutzgebiet vor und ist im See sehr selten.Der Zander kommt leider garnicht vor.

Die Unterlagen wegen Fischerreikarte kostet 16euro...habe ich alle noch hier liegen.Ich habe auch Informationen über Unterkunft,Angelgeschäfte,Köderverkäufer,bootsverleih(nur moterboot(aber auch ohne Bootsschein zu mieten))zu Hause Im Ordner.

Nun zu meinen Fängen und persönlichen Beurteilung des Sees.

Fänge:
mehrere Renken die größte war 40(leider kein Foto)
kleine Weißfische und einen mehrer schöne Barsche so 17cm lang.

Der See ist einfach nur toll zum Angeln und radfahren(unbedingt Räder mitnehmen).Es machen dort sehr viele Italiener Urlaub weil der See in der Nähe Maillands liegt.

Wer Fragen hat zum See,Umgebung,Fangmethoden,Landschaft,Fischen,Unterkünften u.s.w soll mir einfach ne email schreiben an F.Baltheiser@gmx.de

Ps:eine Frage hab ich noch ich habe soviele tolle Bilder von Landschaft,See und Fischen gemacht wie kann ich die den in den Bericht einfügen

Mfg der 14 jährige(am 22sept 15 jährige) Jugfischer Fabi


----------



## ralle (16. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Italien(Bericht)*

Hallo fabian 

Zum Bilder einfügen kannste hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=24025 oder hier http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm was nachlesen.

falls was nicht klappt kannst du sie per Mail schicken und ich stelle sie für dich ein.


----------



## Fabian14 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Italien(Bericht)*

ich werde mir das mal durchlesen und dann schaue ich ob das geht danke dir

Fabi


----------

